# Ball Hitch Shank Sizes



## svk (Sep 16, 2020)

From what I am seeing, shank sizes for hitches are 1.25", 1", and 5/8"? Or do they make more than that?

The receiver is rusted into my newer truck because PO never removed it. I tried pounding it out with a sledge and even chained it to a large tree and couldn't get it to budge. So I just need to buy additional balls and swap as needed. Mine appears to be a 1"


----------



## ktmtigger (Sep 16, 2020)

I have used a jackhammer with a blunt bit and work it from every angle until you can wiggle the hitch around 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Sep 16, 2020)

ktmtigger said:


> I have used a jackhammer with a blunt bit and work it from every angle until you can wiggle the hitch around
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I dont have one of those, so just stocking three balls is easier!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 16, 2020)

svk said:


> Or do they make more than that?


I believe that the larger diameter shanks are usually paired with larger weight rated hitch components (additional shear strength), but at some point, that is academic, because they are '_good enough'_.





__





Trailer Hitch Balls, Truck Hitch Balls and Ball Mounts | 877-507-0711


Trailer hitch balls for every size, class, capacity and finish. See our huge on-line selection. In stock and same day shipping today!




www.reese-hitches.com





I helped a neighbor get a stuck ball mount out: penetrating oil / WD-40, and a lot of hitting with a 3 pound hammer. Heat from a torch might help too. I don't like the idea of '_rusted in place_', but it might not be a big deal. Do you have access from the other end?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Sep 16, 2020)

More info, if you are bored:


https://www.reeseprod.com/support/catalogs/HorizonGlobal-2020-Aftermarket-Catalog.pdf








Philbert


----------



## ktmtigger (Sep 16, 2020)

svk said:


> I dont have one of those, so just stocking three balls is easier!


Or one of the shanks with interchangeable ball

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Sep 16, 2020)

ktmtigger said:


> Or one of the shanks with interchangeable ball
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


That would work as well


----------



## svk (Sep 16, 2020)

Philbert said:


> I believe that the larger diameter shanks are usually paired with larger weight rated hitch components (additional shear strength), but at some point, that is academic, because they are '_good enough'_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the ball is not rusted. But the receiver "hitch" itself is permarusted in the receiver. Tried to free it with a 16 lb sledge, penetrating oil, and even a chain hooked to the largest tree on my property. No go on that side.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 16, 2020)

svk said:


> So the ball is not rusted. But the receiver "hitch" itself is permarusted in the receiver.


I get that: the square tube ball mount is stuck inside the receiver sleeve. It was the repetitive, manual hammering we did, similar to the jackhammering that @ktmtigger suggested, that broke it free in a way that a direct yank would not. If it is open from the back, you can try to loosen it by hitting it from that side to drive it out. But it sounds as though you are content with the current situation.



Philbert


----------



## svk (Sep 16, 2020)

Philbert said:


> I get that: the square tube ball mount is stuck inside the receiver sleeve. It was the repetitive, manual hammering we did, similar to the jackhammering that @ktmtigger suggested, that broke it free in a way that a direct yank would not. If it is open from the back, you can try to loosen it by hitting it from that side to drive it out. But it sounds as though you are content with the current situation.
> View attachment 855406
> 
> 
> Philbert


Correct. I wailed the hell out of it with the sledge from all directions to see if I could budge it and nothing at all. Shook a lot of rust off the truck but nothing moving in the receiver.


----------



## Del_ (Sep 16, 2020)

Wonder if it was welded in place.

There is usually a little play in the two pieces.

I've never seen the combo seized together but I can see how it could happen.

If you do decided to try to get them apart remove the whole assembly from the truck and place the unit upright and dribble some acetone/auto transmission fluid mixed 50/50. I feel certain that would get is loose eventually. 

It would be really hand to have it work like it should. I have quite a few slide in attachments that I use. A pintle hook is one. Plus as you know it is quite easy to switch when not seized.


----------



## svk (Sep 16, 2020)

Minnesota rust is how it’s pernastuck...this was exclusively a plow truck before I owned it.


----------



## Del_ (Sep 16, 2020)

I spend some time every few years in Wisconsin. I can't believe how the trucks are rusted away. I'm glad to be in Georgia where road salt is seldom used. I hate salt! Salt water excepted.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 16, 2020)

svk said:


> So the ball is not rusted. But the receiver "hitch" itself is permarusted in the receiver. Tried to free it with a 16 lb sledge, penetrating oil, and even a chain hooked to the largest tree on my property. No go on that side.



Ball mount is rusted into the receiver hitch. Common thing to happen in the rust belt.

The nut is likely rusted onto the ball shank as well.
I'd get that removed (may need to cut it) and see what size shank is needed.

Most trailers have a 2" or 2 5/16" coupler.


----------

